# EIS Frequently Asked Questions



## rJames (Mar 30, 2006)

The study of music called EIS was developed by Spud Murphy and it has never been commercially available. The books are available only as study material for students of EIS. 

How long should I expect to study each day/week or month? 
EIS lessons are weekly. Accommodations can be made for more erratic schedules.

Expect to spend 4-5 hours a week on an assignment. Almost every lesson, if you want to squeeze every drop of knowledge from it, could take a year.

How expensive are the lessons? 
As of 2010 price is being determined. Aprox. 90.00 and up depending on the teacher.

Do I need to know how to read and write music?
Knowing how to read music is a prerequisite. A cursory knowledge of musical notation can be sufficient.
EIS was written for professional musicians, composers and arrangers to improve their craft. Many students hold a degree in music before beginning the course. 

Do I need a degree in music from an institution? 
You do not need to hold a degree in music to study EIS.


Will EIS theory conflict with what I studied in school? 
EIS is a deep explanation of music. It does not conflict with theory taught in universities but it frees you from its constraints. Spud Murphy, synonymous with EIS, studied everything he could get his hands (or his ears) on and broke it down to its simplest parts. These fundamental building blocks are Spudâ€™s exercises for the musical training sessions.

How soon can I expect to be composing with EIS techniques after I begin the course? 
You will, very possibly, immediately see music in a different way.
EIS is a rigorous training course for the musical athlete. It includes exercises to help develop muscles that you use to hear, write, play and analyze music. It includes exercises to help develop your ability to read and play the piano.

Do I need to play the piano? 
Students who can sight read any instrument will have an immediate advantage. Cursory knowledge of the piano (as with reading music) is mandatory.

Do I need access to a computer? 
The only supplies you need to study are blank music paper, a pencil (AN ERASER)and access to a piano or other polyphonic instrument. As of 2010 it is suggested you have a notation program to be able to converse with the teacher.

Who is Craig Sharmat? 
He is an EIS graduate and moderator of the EIS forum on VI-Control. 

I am an arranger and not a composer, will EIS benefit me? 
EIS is for anyone who is writing multiple parts for any ensemble. It was written to be separated from any particular style. The examples are, many times, devoid of musical rhythm; purposefully! It is a study of the building blocks of western music (not the history of western music!!) and the implications are enormous.

I don't write orchestral music, is EIS applicable to techno or rock? (see above)

I already know voice leading and counterpoint, can I skip ahead to more advanced books? 
EIS is a way of looking at music that uses the same 12 notes but is totally different than the theory taught at universities. It breaks music down so that it can build it up. I would not suggest skipping to advanced books. Can a great football player skip ahead to the advanced exercises of a hockey player or golfer? 

Why should I care about learning EIS? 
EIS students have a desire to understand more about music.

Will EIS teach me how to write experimental music or is it a more traditional method? 
EIS teaches an infinite amount of techniques that are applicable to writing experimental music.

Is EIS based on other compositional techniques?
Spud Murphy listened. He studied. He understood. He made leaps in understanding and in musical relationships. He codified it in EIS.

Approximately how many lessons are required per book?
The course is comprised of twelve books, each a complete analysis of the musical topic. 
For sake of brevity, the main titles are given but there are many individual lessons within each title 'book' as listed prior to the book/title.For instance, while book I has four lessons, book II carries 22 lessons. It depends on the subject matter being given, you see. 

Unique is the fact that most applications (examples) are by previous students based on the theories presented. This is unlike traditional university learning where examples of the old masters are displayed and followed. It's interesting to view those different uses from the same theory. Murphy offers applications as well. 

4 lessons Book I: Introduction (Basis of the Equal Interval System) 
22 Book II: System of Progressions 
11 Book III: System of Twelve-tonality 
7 Book IV: Extended Intervals 
5 Book V: Extended Intervals (Modern Diatonic System) 
6 Book VA: Review 
11 Book VI: System of Polytonality 
12 Book VII: Horizontal Composition 
7 Book VIII: Horizontal Composition II 
16 Book IX: Basic Orchestration 
20 Book X: Advanced Orchestration 
50 Book XI: Advanced Theory 
18 Book XIA: How to Compose Original Music 
38 Book XII: Coordination 
__ 
227 lessons approx. 

Also visit the EIS site for the official faqs [/url] or http://www.equalinterval.com/faqs.htm (EIS faqs)

*This FAQ will be updated as needed by various EIS reps.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: EIS faqs*

Damnit the title of this thread was misleading...nvm.


----------

